# Another two squirrels this morning



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Hi Folks
Sorry no pics on this one, as my camera is totally goosed!!

Rigged up my catty with treble TB Black this morning ( to be shot butterfly with 12mm steel)

Loaded the dog in the truck, and I arrived at the park with a howler of a wind blowing and some pretty amazing showers. Still, I knew that the squirrels would be out in force collecting the sweet chestnuts and acorns.

I always keep Jack the Rotty at heel while we stalk, and the stalking up was easy as pie this morning, with twigs coming off in the wind and a shower of golden leaves cascading through the branches.

Jack drew up quickly as we moved into a stand of oak trees, and it was easy to see that he'd spotted (or smelled) a grey. we crept forward a couple of yards, and there was a little chap zipping around the back of a big old tree..... Gave Jack the signal, and he nipped swiftly around the trunk, round came the squirrel, and clamped tight to the bark at 15 yards. I drew back and let rip the steel ball only to miss 1/2" above his head..AAAGGGhh... To my suprise, he satyed put, and I fumbled another ball into the tiny little light weight pouch.. Took a little more time and felt the bands come to a halt way back at full draw...not really certain what happened next, until I heard the THHockk of steel on fur and bone... down the trunk he dopped and J was on it like lightening . I was chuffed to bits...Back through the leaves he came, and I let the old boy carry it back to the truck..

On inspection, I could not see where the ball hit though ..I suspect a neck shot,It had bloody residue coming from its mouth, but the spine was not broken...Who knows?

We jumped back into the truck, and droveanother 500 yards along a mud track to a small bridge over a burn ( small stream) parked up and headed over into a plantation of a dozen or so 80 year old sweet chestnut trees. There were wood pigeons flashing through the trees, and the sound of clapping as the birds took off from the branches had me hoping for a shot, but i was sure that there were squirrels to be had ahead. We took one step at a time,I think Jack was looking harder than I was. We stopped, and i was just about to send him into the trees, when 30ft up on a branch, in 3/4 view, sat a grey munching away at a chestnut.... Again, I dont remember much about it, other than focusing my shot on its upper body and letting go of the pouch.....Thud !

I knew it was hit hard, even though it dived back around the back of the trunk, and Jack was watching it and positioning himself at the base of the tree.

I moved on to the next tree, hoping that it would drop, got a shot at another grey, but hit a branch in front. This was a longer shot at 25 yards or so..

Then i heared the scratchy sound of claws scraping the bark, and the squirrel fell, some 30 seconds after the shot..Jack brought it back to me, and it was time to start work.

The shot had hit the ribcage, just behind the front left leg and although it had not pierced the skin, there was a hole through the ribs which you could poke right through with your finger which had obviously smashed the lung..... I was really happy with two this morning..

Sorry to waffle on

Keith


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

keef said:


> Hi Folks
> Sorry no pics on this one, as my camera is totally goosed!!
> 
> Rigged up my catty with treble TB Black this morning ( to be shot butterfly with 12mm steel)
> ...


Waffle away anytime. I enjoyed your account very much.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

great hunting partner you have there sounds like an awsome day


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm always interested in field reports with or without pictures.. Taking Squirrels with steelies is pretty cool, I rarely use steelies and I have enough to hunt with I have some 7/16 1/2 inch and 14 mm, just dont know where to use these i.e. suitable locations.

Awesome field report, I like to know all the ammo used to take game..

Nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good write-up, seems like you've got yourself a very hunting companion. My dog a beagle it to hyper for slingshot hunting, all he does is chase everything away.Lol


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

been a while since I posted, great shooting though!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good write up!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

good read keith


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great account of your hunt, almost felt like I was there.
Good shooting. Jack sounds like a great dog...Jim


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Those squirrels are good eating too,


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice one Keith and jack. Keep they grey numbers down


----------

